# Info on 1980's Court Case



## JohnJay (15 Aug 2013)

How would I go about getting details of a court case from the early/mid 1980’s? My uncle, who was a civil servant, took a case against his employer after he was demoted/side stepped following (what we would call these days) a whistleblowing incident. I don’t have exact dates. 
  Google doesn’t give me much, other than a photo from the RTE Stills library and an article by Vincent Browne from a few years earlier when the incident happened. 
  I’m only looking at this out of curiosity. I was young at the time and don’t remember much about it, other than my mother being very upset by the whole thing. I do remember it being on the 6 O’Clock news and in the papers at the time, but sadly none of this was kept.  Sadly my uncle or my mother are no longer with us.
  Anyone got any ideas where I would start my research?


----------



## so-crates (15 Aug 2013)

I don't even know if it is an option any more but have you tried finding a microfiche archive? Or perhaps you could try here? http://www.nli.ie/en/catalogues-and-databases-printed-newspapers.aspx

As it was by the sounds of it a very public case, there probably is quite a bit of newsprint on it. 

You could also try the Irish Times archive.


----------



## JohnJay (15 Aug 2013)

thanks for your suggestions, so-crates. It was a very public case at the time. Even tonight I have found 2 mentions of the original incident in the Dail in the late 70's which are on public record. My uncle wasnt named by name in the Dail, so thats why they have not popped up in Google searches. I dont have an exact date on the court case in the 80's, once I find that I can do a bit more searching on a microfiche archive. The RTE stills that I have found have dated 2 photographs as 1984 and 1985, eventhough both are clearly taken on the same day! I thought myself that it was before 1984, but I might be wrong.


----------



## so-crates (15 Aug 2013)

Good luck, probably worth also contacting the Courts Service and the Oireachtas and enquiring about their archives - chances are they have some


----------



## DirectDevil (18 Aug 2013)

National library ?


----------



## pansyflower (19 Aug 2013)

Vincent?


----------



## JohnJay (19 Aug 2013)

pansyflower said:


> Vincent?



Yeah, I thought about that. I must see if I can dig out contact info.


----------



## Luternau (19 Aug 2013)

Seeing as it was news-rte archives-very comprehensive. 
Or the National Archive?


----------



## Dachshund (20 Aug 2013)

You could try www.irlii.org. There's a list of[broken link removed]

If it was a reported case in the Irish Reports you could contact the law reporting office here.

It is also possible to search for the case online in one of the legal databases such as justis.com. It offers a free trial of its services.

The archives of the Irish Times might have a report on the case if it made the national news.


----------



## Time (20 Aug 2013)

http://www.bailii.org/ very handy resource.


----------



## JohnJay (20 Aug 2013)

thanks everybody, I'll have a dig through when I get a chance


----------

